# edges of leaves black?



## GeminiPrincess

All of my plants in my 26g have black edges. Does seem to be algae and they aren't dieing, just doesn't look right. It started out only one one plant, now its all of them. Any clues as to what it is or to what I should do?


----------



## Scuff

Are you sure it's not an algae? Have you tried rubbing it off with your fingers?


----------



## GeminiPrincess

Tried that, doesnt come off


----------



## Scuff

Could be a nutrient deficiency, then. Maybe one of the plant nerds can chime in.


----------



## majerah1

Can you get a pic?It would help a ton.


----------



## GeminiPrincess

When lights come on in the morning i'll take some. Its strange, it is just the very very edge of the leaves.


----------



## susankat

Sounds like the beginning of bba, don't think it would rub off to easy.


----------



## GeminiPrincess

susankat said:


> Sounds like the beginning of bba, don't think it would rub off to easy.


It isn't hairy at all though though.


----------



## GeminiPrincess

It's the best picture i was able to get. Also noticed the crypts have gsa.


----------



## Rob72

could it be staghorn, kinda looks like what i had about 2 months ago, if it is get some excel that will take care of it, how long are you lights on for, what kind of lights do you have


----------



## jrman83

I think BBA...it won't go away no matter what you do. Your best bet is to fix what caused it and then slowly start to remove the leaves. Up your CO2 and/or NPK and trace.


----------



## GeminiPrincess

Well whatever it is, it has no texture - no hair, etc. - and looks and feels like it is part of the leaf. im going to kill my lights for a day and add excel and ferts and see what happends


----------



## jrman83

If it is BBA, you could leave your light off for a month and it won't do anything. BBA will last longer during a blackout than your plants will....extended periods. Excel will stop it possibly when it is like that, but it will not leave the leaves. If you get it to, let me know, lol.


----------



## GeminiPrincess

jrman83 said:


> If it is BBA, you could leave your light off for a month and it won't do anything. BBA will last longer during a blackout than your plants will....extended periods. Excel will stop it possibly when it is like that, but it will not leave the leaves. If you get it to, let me know, lol.


I could swear it isn't BBA, Ive had it before and it was nothing like this. Oh well


----------



## GeminiPrincess

Update: Just went and pulled leaves to examine. It isn't algae, it looks as thoguh the edges of the leaves are actually dieing. I say that because when you look close you can sorta see through the black edges and in no way shape or form the black does not come off.


----------



## GeminiPrincess

jrman83 said:


> If it is BBA, you could leave your light off for a month and it won't do anything. BBA will last longer during a blackout than your plants will....extended periods. Excel will stop it possibly when it is like that, but it will not leave the leaves. If you get it to, let me know, lol.


What about this? Could this be the problem? The twisty swords have been doing this. 

Excess Phosphate. 
Symptoms: 

Production of the Iron Phosphate causes the leaves to turn Black or Brown and to die. In addition if there is an excess of Nitrates your tank will experience an Algae bloom. 

Cause: 

Not performing your water changes on schedule or not changing enough water. 

Remedy: 

Change a large portion of your water right away. Then modify your tank maintenance routine to include larger water changes or more frequent ones.


----------



## jrman83

You could try that. The thing that is great about Vesuvious is that it produces new leaves at a pretty good rate. I actually pull mine up (their root systems are not very extensive) and pull the older leaves off, trim the roots to about 1 inch and replant. Have done it many times when the leaves start getting all bunched. Don't you have it on some other plants as well?


----------



## GeminiPrincess

I just realized something else. I trimmed the Rotala about a month ago and it hasn't grown much at all. It has been taking 2-3 weeks to grow 6" back and it hasn't grown more then maybe half an inch. The rotala is the only plant in the tank without the black edges. I'm so confused.


----------

